# Bad news for me, hoping for a good home



## desertsss (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all on the forum. I haven't posted in quite a while, been very busy. Some of you may remember Gordo and Twitch. The two juvenile california dt's that I got from a friend who couldn't care for them. 
The reason for my posting is that I fear I can not care for them the way I did before. Extreme lack of money and time. I still have not even sent in the forms to get the license to have them. 
I would try and sell them, they are two beautiful torts, however I fear that whomever would purchase them would not have the knowledge or means to properly care for them. And I would take them to the tort society but I know that there are several people on this forum who already have the ability to care for two juveniles. I am hoping Laura will respond because she is somewhat local to me and may know of what I could do to ensure that these awesome little guys get a good home. I am open to anyone's advice though. I feel like a failure, but I know that the last 9 months for Gordo and Twitch have been like heaven compared to what they had before. I am upset that I can no longer take care of them, I love them both so much, but I also know that they will thrive with another owner/friend. 
If anyone has any thoughts please let me know. 

p.s. to the forum moderators, I apologize if this thread breaks any forum rules. If so, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry you have to find new homes for Gordo and Twitch. BUT DO NOT even think of asking money for them. This is SO against the law!!! you thought you were strapped for cash now? Wait until the DFG gets you for selling a desert tortoise. If I'm not mistaken, its a $10,000 fine per tortoise!!

If you can't find someone closer, I will take them, but you would have to bring them here, as I don't travel well. I am pretty particular who I adopt out my tortoises to, and do a safety yard check and make sure they know how to care for the tortoises they are adopting.

Yvonne


----------



## terracolson (Oct 24, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## Laura (Oct 24, 2009)

As much as I would love to take them in.. having four sulcata who DONT hibernate.. is enough for now.. Im wishing Id started with the dessert to take a 'vacation' from the care.. but love them!
Im sure you will find a home for them,, just screen them and let them TELL YOU what you want to hear. 
Im sorry you are in this postion. Is there anything any of us can do to allow you to keep them??


----------



## dmmj (Oct 25, 2009)

If you live in calif it is not your tortoise but the state's tortoise. Outside of calif I do not know how other states handle DT's and don't try to sell them it is against the law no matter what state you are in. In calif contact your local C.T.T.C and they will find great new homes for them.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 25, 2009)

It would help if we knew where you lived.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 25, 2009)

Shelly said:


> It would help if we knew where you lived.



Wa-a-a-y long time ago when she first joined she made mention of "Nor-Cal" but where in Northern Calif. I don't think she ever said.

Yvonne


----------



## Sudhira (Oct 25, 2009)

Where in Nor-Cal would surely help.


----------



## terracolson (Oct 25, 2009)

I know between me and felice we can take care of them. Were in Sacramento


----------



## desertsss (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, Yvonne, I am sorry if I offended you in anyway. If I was planning on selling them, ofcourse I would have checked to see if it was legal first. I know there are many laws regarding dt's. Did not know it was illegal, but now I do. Thank you. I am not trying to do anything wrong. 
I spoke with my husband last night, and we decided to try and budget better. We both are in love with Gordo and Twitch, and do not wish to give them away. We are going to keep them, but if things get to the point to where we really can't care for them anymore, I would need to either find a foster home or permanent home for them. Thanks for all responses. I will be back with a post soon.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 25, 2009)

No, I'm not offended at all. I re-read my post and I don't see that I sound offended, but, oh well!  I'm so glad you are going to try to hang onto them. I know they mean a lot to you.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 25, 2009)

You didn't offend Yvonne in any way, she is just trying to help you. But why all the sudden have you made such a turn around? Something wrong here.....I am glad you say you are going to keep them. It doesn't cost anything to keep 2 small tortoises like that...


----------



## desertsss (Oct 26, 2009)

It was a very quick turn around. My husband was telling me that we had to cut some things out of our budget. I didn't want to give them away, I already had to give my cats up because we couldn't afford the deposit. Believe it or not, my landlord came over a couple of days ago and saw Gordo and Twitch and asked for a 400 deposit, 200 for each. 
I told her that at this age they physically can't cause any damage, but she said it is mandatory for some phony reason. She gave us two weeks to either give them up or pay the deposit.
After posting this thread I cried for about 2 hours thinking that I would have to give them up. My husband witnessed this and I guess he couldn't go through with it. We spoke to the landlord and told her we could do 200 this month after rent and 200 next month. We are going to sell the system from my car that we have been hanging onto. 
Also, I found out from my work that because so many stores have been closing down in my area that we are taking on a couple more employees so my hours have been cut a little. I would normally be upset about that, but they had been working me to death, so it is a welcome hit to take. 
I appreciate everyone's help and concerns, thank you all. I will post some pics some time this week of Gordo and Twitch. Thanks again. 
Happy to say that I remain a tort owner!


----------



## Candy (Oct 26, 2009)

Now that's true love of tortoises. That was a great story and I'm sorry that you have to put money down for them and have that hardship, but it shows how much you love these little guys. They are in the right place.


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 26, 2009)

Man, your apartment manager sucks! That sounds like extortion! Look into rental law and see if that's legit.


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 27, 2009)

Madortoise said:


> Man, your apartment manager sucks! That sounds like extortion! Look into rental law and see if that's legit.



Oh, I think it can be legit under rental law no matter how ridiculous that sounds...I would argue (after getting the permits) that the torts don't belong to you, they belong to the state Technically, a landlord can still say yea or nay, but I think its fun - and sometimes worth it - to argue these points


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh, I think it can be legit under rental law no matter how ridiculous that sounds...I would argue (after getting the permits) that the torts don't belong to you, they belong to the state Technically, a landlord can still say yea or nay, but I think its fun - and sometimes worth it - to argue these points
[/quote]

GOOD ONE!


----------



## desertsss (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree, always fun to argue points like this. Unfortunately, it is an individual "property manager" who is hired on by my real landlord who lives out of state. Still researching it, but at this point in time with the way the economy is and such, I am not trying to get kicked out of my place. Happy we found a solution though. 
Speaking of the little guys though, they are due for a soak. I have some questions about winter time with torts, but I will post a separate thread later.


----------



## -ryan- (Jan 18, 2010)

I think most people are facing financial difficulties now that they have never faced before. I think you'll find that by keeping the tortoises you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## Tom (Jan 18, 2010)

I realize how old this thread is, but...

1. If you live in CA, tenant's rights are probably on your side. Check the fine print of your rental agreement. It is very difficult, and a long process, to evict someone in CA. I hate to see you being bullied, especially when you seem like such a nice person.

2. Get those permits done! I haven't done it for a few years, but when I did, it was very cheap and easy. I stated on the form that I found them in my neighborhood and rescued them. I believe the fee was $25 dollars. After a couple of weeks the permits came in the mail and I never heard another word about it. I'd hate to see you lose them them when you sound like such a good, caring owner.

3. They belong with you, but if you discover that you just can't keep them, I'd be happy to give them a good home. My facility is 5 acres, USDA, Fish and Wildlife, Fish and Game and Animal Reg. permitted and inspected. We'd have no problem getting the permits and the environment couldn't be better, the CA desert!

I hope everything goes well for you and your babies.


----------



## Shelly (Jan 19, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> Get those permits done! I believe the fee was $25 dollars.



No, they are free.


----------

